
Ask HN: Speech – text engines for voice control? - preetnation
Other than Wit.AI are there any speech -&gt; text engines you all think are solid?  Hobbyist programmer here looking to introduce voice control  in an iOS app.
======
snehesht
are you looking for speech > text > action ?

